# Changing My Luggage for Airlines Approach



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Well for the past several years, my approach is getting everything down to one small carry-on bag and NO checking luggage. Even for a month away my wife and I have narrowed it down to two small carry-on bags.

Now with the ban on liquids, etc that's not going to work. I'm going to have to check a bag!

Plus the next trip or so I'll need to take suits/dress shirts/dress shoes/etc., which I don't normally pack for a month vacation in China, Australia or Europe!

I was thinking about getting a garment bag to either check or carry on. Just saw one that rolls up!

Or I could just FedEx a box to the hotel!

Anyone (who's travelled recently) have some great solutions to the "new" travel?


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

Andy said:


> Or I could just FedEx a box to the hotel!


Wouldn't a package sufficient in size to carry the equivalent of a decent-sized suitcase cost well over $100 to FedEx unless you shipped it ground?


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

This has really thrown me off too. Just as I found the perfect carry-on and had the division between carry-on and checked garment bag worked out for business/pleasure trips, the whole thing changes.

Mostly I do the kind of travel you are describing; i.e, bringing my wife with me on a long business trip and mixing some vacation time in between official travel so that my airfare is covered. The next trip is 2.5 week back-to-back Italy to UK with a need to carry business and business casual clothes.

My plan for now is to check an hardside suiter (Rimowa) for most of our things plus toiletries and bring my standard Andiamo trifold garment bag for suits. In case I'm worried about lost luggage (like on the Italy to UK leg, where I'll need to wear a suit the morning after I arrive), the Andiamo can be carried on, but it holds up to being checked also. 

This kit isn't going to be the best for moving around, but we're going to try to stay based in towns and day trip by train to see the sites...


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

jcusey said:


> Wouldn't a package sufficient in size to carry the equivalent of a decent-sized suitcase cost well over $100 to FedEx unless you shipped it ground?


Oops!  Hadn't thought of that!!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

summej2 and all:

What kinds of problems have you had (or successes) carrying on a garment bag?


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Andy said:


> summej2 and all:
> 
> What kinds of problems have you had (or successes) carrying on a garment bag?


I've never had any problems carrying on a garment bag, assuming it fits within the airline's requirements. I have a tri-fold bag that is the proper size for carry-on, holds a couple of suits and shirts, shoes, sox, etc. There are, however, a couple of problems, and I have found this true with all the garment bag carry-ons I've ever used:

(1) once filled, they weigh a bloody ton and, absenting wheels, are extremely awkward to maneuver through the airport and down the airliner aisle. The wheeled models I've seen are too large to be carried on if the airline is stringent about their rules (some are, some aren't, but if they are, they'll force you to check the bag at the gate, and unless you have packed it for checking, your clothes are at some risk).

(2) I have yet to find a garment bag that will keep my suits in a wearable condition once we've arrived. I inevitably have to press my jacket and trousers (and yes, I know all the tricks of folding and packing clothes, using tissue paper or plastic dry-cleaner bags, etc...). I, personally, have better luck wearing a suit on the plane. I've always been able to have the flight attendant hang my jacket (on international flights or flights within Europe. Within the US, airlines tend to be staffed by boors and idiots who consider their passengers to be slightly less than cattle, so I just usually end up wearing my jacket for the duration of the trip). I can take an extra shirt and tie in my computer bag, along with toiletries (although they don't seem to be faring too well under the new rules, particularly heading to the US from Europe), sox and a change of underwear, which allows me to be well-enough dressed upon arrival for almost any event, even should my checked luggage be delayed.

For checking, I discovered a remarkably useful bag from High Sierra a couple of years back on Ebay: a 32" rolling duffle with a unique design, rather like a rolling armoire in which the two outside thirds of the bag fold together on top and zip down the middle. These sections are separate from the main compartment, are closed with their own zippers both inside and out, and have adjustable, velcro-attached shelves or separators inside. Each side, which is approx 9" x 32" will hold at least two pair of shoes, plus sox and belts and underwear and other small necessaries. When the bag is standing upright, these compartments swing open like closet doors, allowing access both to themselves and to the main compartment, which is covered by its own zip-around lid. This is a single compartment approx. 18"x 32", with zippered pockets around the circumference, its own removable garment sleeve which will hold two light-weight suits and shirts, plus tie-down straps for additional slacks and shirts. I like to use Eagle's compression packing devices which keeps things fairly wrinkle-free.

I've just returned from a couple of months traveling in Russia and China, including three weeks across China by train, and this, along with a slightly roomy computer case and my ever-present Billingham Hadley camera bag, was the only luggage I took. The computer case, also by High Sierra, slips over the handle of the rollaround duffle and the camera bag over my shoulder... easy on and off of planes and trains and taxis.

For travel clothing, I generally wore an ancient and absolutely indestuctible Tilley travel blazer, which is hand or machine washable (essential in parts of the world in which dry-cleaners are few and very far between), khakis or linen trousers, polo shirts and my indispensible Allen Edmonds Cole loafers and my Panama optima hat, which actually will roll up and stuff in a pocket (as an aside, during the entire time in China, except at night, the jacket was slung over my shoulder and the hat was being used to fan myself. The temperature rarely dropped below 100 degrees anywhere).


----------



## Spence (Feb 28, 2006)

Same problem here...just bought a Tumi tri-fold which was working great until the security changes.

Now I check a normal bag and just carry on a super cheap black nylon garment bag. It may not scream style but it also doesn't weigh much at all and does a find job.

-spence


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Good advice.

I think I'll look for a roll-on bag to check in. Nothing fancy so it won't be stolen! And hope it goes to the same destination that I do!

Put the suits, etc and grooming items in the checked in bag, and, like rip suggests, a change of clothing in the carry-on.

I always like wearing a sport jacket on a flight because of he look and the pockets. Lately it seems that a golf jacket works too.


----------



## summej2 (Dec 19, 2005)

I've never had a problem carrying on the trifold, it meets both IATA and US standards, except for in very small jets or Saab 300 turboprops, where it won't fit overhead (nothing but a briefcase will in such planes).

Mine will fit two suits and a few pairs of odd trousers and shirts along with a second pair of shoes and socks, underwear, etc. On a week-long trip it is sometimes all I will take. 

I haven't had problems with wrinkling, but I'm quite small and so are my clothes, which may help. Of course maybe all the claims from Andiamo about the "wrinkle-less" design are true... 

It can be heavy (I use wooden hangers and one pair of wooden shoe trees!), but I don't find it a problem. I've run with it more than a few times.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Apropos to this discussion and an answer to jcusey's question, Money Magazine, Oct issue, explored shipping a 40 lb suitcase from NYC to LA.

Three online companies gave quotes from $80 to 130 and FedEx came in at $32.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

FedEx charges $32.00 for forty pounds coast-to-coast? What, to arrive in a month? I spent the very same amount sending a walking stick overnight via FedEx to the nearest city, weight one pound. 

After 9-1-1, people's packing habits ought to have changed. They have not. Travellers are still packing everyting but the kitchen sink. I even witnessed, in the months following the event, a third-world family moving house to the United States by taking huge boxes of their belongings as luggage. Forty pounds of clothing and supplies per person, if that's what one requires on a sojourn, does not belong on a plane. Shipping it to one's destination a priori at $100.00 sounds like a good plan. In my opinion, anyone who requires forty pounds of clothing and shoes for even a month-long trip does not know enough about dressing well, and needs guidance.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

Andy, 

the security people watch the x-rays of your bags for liquids, creams, etc. 

they also make you go through a metal detector, the find metal on your person.

they do not, yet, have a way to detect small amounts of cream/lotions/liquids that may be in your pocket. 

if they find it, the worst thing that they do to you is confiscate it. 

I am just saying.......

how much liquid do you really need?

I carry a small container of shaving oil, a small tube of toothpaste, a small tin of hair stuff, a small piece of deoderant. 

it doesn't have to go in your carry on, you can just mail the toiletries.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Globetrotter:

Good advice!

The Wife:

That I think was jcusey's point about cost to ship luggage items, but that's what they had in this month's Money Magazine (maybe Money got a deal!).


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

globetrotter said:


> Andy,
> 
> the security people watch the x-rays of your bags for liquids, creams, etc.
> 
> ...


It depends. When I was in India in July they made me empty all my pockets and did a pat down. I made it back the week before the liquid stuff hit in England.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

AlanC said:


> It depends. When I was in India in July they made me empty all my pockets and did a pat down. I made it back the week before the liquid stuff hit in England.


yeah, forgot about india. they used to take batteries away on planes in india, it would drive me nuts - I would have a 500 gram laptop battery that they wouldn't touch, and they would take my AAA batteries, as being a "risk".

bty, when are you off to india again?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

globetrotter said:


> bty, when are you off to india again?


Looks like January, although that will be my only time in '07, and likely last time until summer of '08.

My iPod seemed to make them very nervous this past time, but I always got to take it on.


----------



## Will (Jun 15, 2004)

"Forty pounds of clothing and supplies per person, if that's what one requires on a sojourn, does not belong on a plane."

That's a tough standard, but then women's shoes weigh a lot less than men's shoes. 

For years I have carried a 26" suitcase for a week's business travel. They definitely weigh more than forty pounds apiece, but then I carry three suits, three pair dress shoes, and assorted accessories because I'm going to have four dinners requiring either a suit or black tie, as well as the usual daytime stuff over the course of a week. 

I need less if I'm changing cities during the course of a week but I'm usually in a single place seeing some of the same people every day.


----------



## Patrick M Thayer (Dec 24, 2004)

Andy,
I check bags only for my Europe trips these days, and find that my fifteen-year-old and much-traveled Tumi garment bag serves perfectly. It's light weight and holds an amazing amount of stuff -- durable beyond belief.

I think the liquid ban is great -- makes for lots of overhead space for those of us how've figured out how to do without. . .


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

*News Today*

_The United States partly lifted on Monday (today Sept. 25) its ban on liquids in carry-on bags on airline flights, a policy imposed last month after authorities in London said they foiled a plot to bomb U.S.-bound flights.

Under the new plan, travellers may carry drinks and other items purchased in the secure areas of the airport. They also may bring travel-size lip gloss, hand lotion and other toiletries of 3 ounces (90 ml) or less that will be subject to screening and then placed in a small clear plastic bag._

Of course! Now that I have a check in bag, for the first time in 5 years!


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

Andy said:


> Well for the past several years, my approach is getting everything down to one small carry-on bag and NO checking luggage. Even for a month away my wife and I have narrowed it down to two small carry-on bags.
> 
> Now with the ban on liquids, etc that's not going to work. I'm going to have to check a bag!
> 
> ...


I'm sure you noticed that just today, they have relaxed the ban on liquids in carry-ons, so long as they are 3 oz or less, and in a clear plastic bag... also you can purchase liquid items at the airport beyond the security checkpoint.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

rip:

I noticed the "new" regulations, now that I just bought a checked bag! Well next trip I may take the checked bag empty - just in case!


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)

Here is a Patent for 'vacuum-packed luggage':

https://www.freepatentsonline.com/6499574.html


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

JLPWCXIII said:


> Here is a Patent for 'vacuum-packed luggage':
> 
> https://www.freepatentsonline.com/6499574.html


 Now if we could find a way to transfer the bag (and us) through time/space travel... _Beam me up with my bag, Scotty!_

I do use those roll-up vacuum bags for travel. You can put a pile of sweaters/shirts/pants in them and then roll the air out. Garments are wrinkled at arrivial, but can be steamed out or just worn that way!


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I've mailed clothing from trips a couple of times. The first time we combined a camping trip in the Adirondacks with my now-wife's 20th high school reunion and we did not wish to arrive for the latter in a car packed to look like Ma and Pa Joad's, so we mailed all the camping gear and outdoorsy clothing home at the cheapest rate possible. We married across the country because my father's health didn't allow him to travel and mailed all our wedding clothes and gifts home instead of bringing it with us on our honeymoon. I've never considered mailing stuff to my travel destination, but it's not a bad idea if it arrives on time.


----------



## Georgia Boy (Feb 15, 2006)

*I could have been a contender...*

For many years, I have been a die-hard carry-on strategist. I even used to maintain a website discussing the virtues and how-to's of the single carry-on, even for business travel. However, I have decided that, for me personally, it is just not worth the hassle anymore. Even with the newly-relaxed rules concerning liquids, the screening process seems to be very inconsistent. I have resigned myself to carrying all electronics, valuables, and documentation in a carry-on, and checking a rolling bag with clothing and toiletries. On my most recent trip, it was actually nice to have the extra piece of luggage, as I made some "acquisitions" during the trip.


----------



## lichMD (Jun 30, 2005)

Georgia Boy said:


> For many years, I have been a die-hard carry-on strategist. I even used to maintain a website discussing the virtues and how-to's of the single carry-on, even for business travel. However, I have decided that, for me personally, it is just not worth the hassle anymore. Even with the newly-relaxed rules concerning liquids, the screening process seems to be very inconsistent. I have resigned myself to carrying all electronics, valuables, and documentation in a carry-on, and checking a rolling bag with clothing and toiletries. On my most recent trip, it was actually nice to have the extra piece of luggage, as I made some "acquisitions" during the trip.


I have to agree with you Georgia Boy.
I travel about 50K miles for work and another 15-25K for pleasure a year and was all about the art of the carryon. But now with the new restrictions (even these newly relaxed ones) I just gave up and do electronics/one change of clothes and reading material in the carrryon and everything else gets checked. If you have elite status with an airline they typically have express checkin and tag your checkin luggage so that you can get it more quickly.
I've been wondering about shipping my clothes and toiletries for my next overnight.....


----------

